# sleeping pads



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm looking for a light weight sleeping pad to use packing into the back country. I don't want to spend a fortune, but was wondering if anyone had a good personal experience with any?

Thanks in advance,

copple2


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Does it have to be full length? I bought a couple at Recreation Outlet (Approx 3200 So. State St.) that were 3/4 length, and about 28 inches wide for around $15 a pop. Not bad compared to Thermarest ones that run more than $40. 

They are inflatable, and fold in half before being rolled up into a 7 inch diameter and put in their stuff sack. Not the most comfortable, but a good way to go if you are looking to spend less and cut weight.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Thermarest closed-cell foam is a must have. If you want some added comfort, put a Thermarest self-inflating pad on top. I've spent weeks living on glaciers using these, and slept warm and comfy. It doesn't matter how warm your sleeping bag is if you don't have some quality insulation between you and the cold ground.

Any time I plan on hanging out on the ice or lounging, I take my closed-cell foam Thermarest to sit on and put my feet on. It makes all the difference between comfort and getting chilled to the bone.


----------

